# Here is.......... PUDDLES



## mimica (Mar 28, 2016)

We haven't brought him home yet. He's 3 weeks :baby: Here are some pictures hoto:
He has a lot of wavy hair and he is nice and plump 

To be continued, more pics later.... :wink2:

Btw the tan colored baby is my sister's she couldn't resist and had to get one herself :grin2:


----------



## mimica (Mar 28, 2016)

*0*

Close ups of Puddles :wave:


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

They are both adorable.


----------



## mimica (Mar 28, 2016)

*:smile2:*

Thank you, I agree. I was happy to hear my sister wanted the other so now I can enjoy her's too :grin2:

:wink2::smile2:

Here is a picture of her's. His name is BUTTERCUP :x


----------



## mimica (Mar 28, 2016)

*Buttercup*

:smile2:0


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

mimica said:


> Here is.......... PUDDLES


both cuties! :wink2:
after having my sofie for 11 days now . . . the name puddles makes me chuckle :laugh2:


----------



## mimica (Mar 28, 2016)

:laugh: There are so many cute names to choose from but Puddles I think suits him :wink2:

Your puppy is sooooo cute too!!! I saw the pictures you posted of her. She is PRECIOUS! I like coming here and seeing all the pictures of the puppies :ranger::bounce: It's interesting to see all the different colors!! Puddles and Buttercup are brothers. They have two sisters. One tan and black and the other chocolate with light tan markings. All of them had completely different colors :couch2:0:grin2:and all very CUTE!! 0


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am so happy for you that you have found a puppy. He is adorable!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Puddles and Buttercup....such sweet names. They are both sooooo cute too. 

Now for the waiting that feels like forever.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats to you and your sister. Puddles and Buttercup are adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:welcome: They are cuties!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad you found your pup. He's a cutie, and so is your sister's.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

:welcome: Can't wait to hear all about the adventures of Puddles and Buttercup! You and your sister are going to have so much fun!


----------



## mimica (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you all so Very much!!! :hug::hug::kiss::dance:
You all helped me out when I was thinking to buy the three legged puppy. It was the very next day I backed out from purchasing him, that I was able to get to choose Puddles. I know it was meant to be! :whoo:
Blessings to you all and I will put up more pictures when we bring him home!! I like Buttercup too, I'm glad my sister is getting him, she doesn't live far from me so we can both enjoy eachothers babies:baby::baby::kiss:
Two sisters bought two brothers :biggrin1:
XOXO


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm SO glad you backed out on the other puppy. See? This puppy was just waiting for you!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Love the names Puddles and Buttercup! They are just way to cute!!! :baby::baby: You and your sister are going to have so much fun with the two of them! 😊


----------



## mimica (Mar 28, 2016)

:amen: Krandall! God was definitely watching out for us and he brought Puddles to us and blessed my sis too. He is an ON TIME GOD! :cheer2:
Thank you Heather Glen!! We are both Happy!! I'll put up more pictures when we see him again! :dance::dance:
:grouphug:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Congrats to you both, those puppies are adorable. I cannot believe the hair. So much hair for 3 week old babies.


----------



## mimica (Mar 28, 2016)

Me too!! I didn't expect them to be such fluffy fur balls!! :laugh: He's going to be perfect for cuddling on cold days :couch2::laugh::wink:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet babies!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

They are both precious and wonderful they can be playmates! Congrats.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

OMG, I forgot how tiny our dogs were at one time. So sweet.


----------

